# Pm9



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well iwent to the range today, put 70 rounds through it so far, its a used gun so I imagine the FTF issue in the first 200 shots won't happen, I am out of practice since its been since summer last I shot a gun. Got two boxes of Winchester clean 115gr. Gonna go back next sat and the the following.

So far its very smooth. The trigger feels like that of a revolver which I am impressed with.

All for now, I will chime in about it more as I go.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

So far zero FTF

I got pretty comfortable Saturday. After I put 100 more rounds through it, did very good at 15ft, and at 25ft I only missed once just above the left shoulder, not bad, 99/100 shots hit the target. That was only the 2nd time to the range with it.

I plan on going back this Saturday early morning. Going to grab another box of 100 rounds, Winchester 115gr FMJ/Target. I am gonna pick up some JHP and Glasers. I think I will make my first two shots Glasers, and the following 4 JHP 115gr

Oh, using Walmart blue posterboard, sharpie, a 10lbs, and 2.5lbs weight makes an awesome target, just cut out the shape of a person and trace the weights. Made me 8 silhouettes for $4.52... LOL

Cheers

Bobby

PS: I will take some pics of the results.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

At 25ft, this is the last target of the trip in 40 degree weather and after 70 rounds of ammo prior to this target.










Cheers

Bobby


----------

